# Attack of the slugs!!!!!!!!



## cat001

Recently there must have been a huge boom in the slug population in my garden, at night there all over the rabbit hutch and some even find a way in!  Every night i've been going on slug duty, removing them all from the hutch, the worst thing is when i go to pick up the food bowl and get a hand full of slugs  I do not want my rabbit sharing her hutch with slugs at night, can't put down pestacide because my rabbit might eat it!  any body have a similar problem or any ideas on how to stop them???


----------



## Guest

Think youself lucky!!!! ive god the ba***** in my kitchendont know how they are getting in makes me feel sick!!!even found one slithering in the kitchen cupboard,its pi$$ing down here now so im waiting for the invasion,salt at the ready


----------



## cat001

clare7577 said:


> Think youself lucky!!!! ive god the ba***** in my kitchendont know how they are getting in makes me feel sick!!!even found one slithering in the kitchen cupboard,its pi$$ing down here now so im waiting for the invasion,salt at the ready


OMG in your kitchen!!!!  Don't think i'd ever be able to eat again if i saw them slithering all over my kitchen!!!


----------



## Jen26

I get them in the utility room, 

You can get a spray from most garden centres its safe for use around pets, it creates a barrier they wont cross.

Theve gotta be one of the most disgusting creatures on the planet, i hate em


----------



## Guest

We have had the same problem, and have been mega concerned as my pupster seems to enjoy munching them, obviously this is something I am trying to stop as they can cause heartworm.

I believe good old fahioned household salt kills they , but as for controlling them in the first place if anyone has a good remedy would love to hear.
regards
sue


----------



## cat001

jens4cats said:


> I get them in the utility room,
> 
> You can get a spray from most garden centres its safe for use around pets, it creates a barrier they wont cross.
> 
> Theve gotta be one of the most disgusting creatures on the planet, i hate em


I'll have to keep an eye out for that spray, thanks!


----------



## Jen26

Just had a look under the sink its called
Doff socusil slug reppelent

The active ingredient is copper silicate. if you cant find this brand theres bound to be others with the same ingrediant.
Look for the pet friendly symbol on the front

good luck


----------



## carol

get lots of salt, they will not go over it.


----------



## punkeydew

I just posted this for someone lse mabey it will help you with the slugs

I do alot of gardening and this is the ONLY THING that had ever workd for me.

Copper.

Slugs will not cross copper barriers. It shocks them.

At most hardware stores they sell a copper tape that sticks on one side that you can attach to things.

I just go straight for the copper piping, its more expensive but will last longer.

I buy the piping and lay it accross the ground or around the legs of the hutch in your case. Dont leave any gaps because they can get through.

Hope it helps


----------



## polly2

I tend to use salt (very careful to ensure my rabbit can't lick it though. I put it around the edge of her run and hutch so that slugs don't cross the line. I agree they are irritating things. I like the copper idea too - I think I may well just go out nd buy some.


----------



## serz

I was having the same problem too they were all inside the hutch and eveything even when i had covered the front they still got in so we had to pour salt right round the hutch like a moat so that they could not get near the hutch without passing the salt. It worked but there was a lot of dead slugs in the morning lol


----------



## penny2607

My O/H laughs at me because I can't stand them - they make me physically heave :blink: I think they are one of the most disgusting things EVER! - our hutch is on legs and so they don't seem to make any effort to get in. I also have net curtain over the meesh bits of the door to keep the flies out in the summer and so they don't get in that way.


----------



## spitzcav3

I agree with the copper thing. I bought a spray from our local garden centre for slugs with copper in it and I sprayed it up and down the legs of my rabbit hutch and all around it and it did stop the slugs but found rain used to wash it away. I now have a Hutch cover which i bought that completely covers the hutch. It's great for keeping my bunny (Jake) warm when it's really cold, keeps the wind out and stops his water bottle from freezing up at nights too but most importantly it stops the slugs getting in his hutch :thumbup:.


----------



## Bunniesarecute5566

It could be fly strike. Get the rabbit to the vet!


----------



## Bunniesarecute5566

Could be fly strike. Get that bunny to the vet!


----------

